# DripBox - Plastic Squonk Bottles



## Deckie (9/5/16)

Any vendors bringing in or at least know whether spare bottles for the DripBox will be available?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raslin (9/5/16)

Yes please. In urgent need of these, as well.


----------

